# My Take on a DIY Target



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I finally have a place that I can put a target up long-term, so I'm building a DIY target.

It'll be 36" square, with landscape fabric as the shooting surface and old clothes as the arrow stop. I want to get one of ThirdHand's target faces, but right now this is what I can do. I'll post progress as it happens, but here is the SketchUp rough drawing.

Fifer


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

From expedience, I'll tell you that the landscaping fabric will tear through very quickly. It just will not take the pressure needed to compact the clothes.


----------



## FiveOhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Just buy thirdhand targets. $35. Landscaping fabric wont last, and its not strong enough to keep the clothes from bulging. Do it right once.


----------



## rsitzejr (Sep 29, 2013)

Would the landscaping fabric work well behind the third hand target skins?


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Landscaping fabric should work fine as a backer to the skins. The only reason for having the backer is to keep the face one uniformed color.


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Silt fence material and works great !!!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

This is my silt fence target its a 4'x4' and has took 1000's shots since this photo and still in good shape.. this is built same as yours but i jus used the silt fence material.. the all thread in pic has nothing to do with this target it was from my old target and jus didnt remove them... any questions just pm me.. thanks


----------



## KenHo (Apr 14, 2014)

I like the idea of silt fence material, but Lowe's only shows 2 ft wide - is there a source for 4 ft wide? Perhaps only a few feet? I'd like to build one.

Ken H>


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

I got my silt fence from work that we had laying around and dont even know where it came from or what we used it for but it was like 5 ft wide.. Really couldnt tell you where to find any that wide but one thing is for sure somebody makes it cause i got a piece haha if i find out where i let u know.. thanks


----------



## Aseve035 (Dec 31, 2013)

Any plant store should carry it. From 3 ft to 6 ft.


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

bowabuk said:


> This is my silt fence target its a 4'x4' and has took 1000's shots since this photo and still in good shape.. this is built same as yours but i jus used the silt fence material.. the all thread in pic has nothing to do with this target it was from my old target and jus didnt remove them... any questions just pm me.. thanks


What did you fill it with?


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Silt fence is a good shout. 

Great thread


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, here it is. Almost exactly what I was planning to build. Turns out I didn't have quite enough to fill it yet, but I'll post pictures when I finish stuffing it. The handle is a piece of an old rock climbing rope that I retired this year. Wheels are 8" dolly wheels. The axle is a 5/8" threaded rod, held in place with opposing nuts.

Raw materials.


Box done.


Time to add wheels and a handle.


Skins on.


In place.


The view at 20 yards.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

well on your way!


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there's some breakdown in the spacetime continuum happening inside this target... No matter how many clothes I stuff inside it, it's still almost 8 inches from the top from being full... I might have to raid some sewing fabric from my mother. ;-)

Anyway, still trying to fill it. It's taking a TON of clothes to fill it. I'll post pictures when I get finished with it.


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

Has anybody used mattress foam? I got a buddy who builds beds.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

I think that would wear out really quickly. From all the posts I've read, people have tried a little bit of everything, and time and time again I hear that old clothes (or other cloth/rags/bedsheets/etc.) work the best.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got a 32gal trash can packed and overflowing and another small kitchen waste basket full of terry cloth wash rags that we use and throw away from work. I'll be using a 36" x 36" display case that we also build at work and it will have some type of laminate. I've got axels and pneumatic tires from a radio flyer wagon to use and there will be a hitch on the other side to tow it around w the riding mower. Off the hitch will be a kickstand of some sort,possibly height adjustable for uneven ground.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

If it helps at all, mine's 36 x 36 x 12, and so far I've put 3 30+ gallon trash bags full of clothes into it. It's still not full. You're going to need some more rags...


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Howabout plastic shopping bags? I read somewhere they work well. I've got a 50lb chicken feed sack, the plastic burlap type, stuffed full and tight with them. It didn't take me too long to accumulate them either - 2-3 months maybe. Was just wanting to stuff it a little tighter before stitching it shut. But I'd rather build a large, square, flat-faced target like this one.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't even imagine how many shopping bags it would take to fill a target the size of this one... Probably in the hundreds of thousands...


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Good point. I could probably put 4-6 of my 50lb feed sacks of shopping bags in there.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

Probably fairly easy. Like I said above, I've put in over 3 bags of clothes, and it's still not full.


----------



## crab4life (May 19, 2014)

Is there a thread or instructional that shows me how to construct one of these targets? How did you guys make the face so square and flat?


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

plastic works, feed bages work. for a real tough target face get a couple nylon feed bags. if you have a plastic sheeting company near by you can usually get shredded scrap for fill for free, it works great


----------



## Broken Arrow (Nov 8, 2013)

Has anyone tried using the denim insulation material that is found at Menards for a project like this?


----------



## BrandenWA (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice, I think I will copy you if that is okay ha ha  I really like that you added the wheels, I would like to be able to put in the garage when not using  Nicely done! Did you try goodwill for old clothes?


----------



## GGFerrier (Feb 13, 2012)

Best one of these I've seen on here!


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

FINALLY got enough clothes and cloth in it to fill it. Going to shoot it after breakfast, and I'll post pics. I'm still not sure how well the facing will hold up, as it's basically landscape fabric (the cheap papery kind). But it'll work until I can get something better.


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

I would screw on some 1x2 around the edges to prevent face from pulling out of pushing out. I put aluminum window screen to hold plastic stretch wrap inland then profesionl landscape fabric. The plastic is lighter and easier to move. I built the bottom of mind about 18" off the ground.


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

What about sawdust ? I don't think I saw it mentioned. Why wouldn't it work ?
I used the old patio chair cushions with old clothes stuffed in between the cushions in the heavy duty CB box the pressure washer came in. Then taped on a DIY bulls eye from another piece of CB. Arrows go in 6 to 8 inches, pull out easy. I am going to make another from the chair backs.
Too Much Fun
WP aka Bill


----------



## Beat~ (Jun 24, 2014)

waldopepper said:


> What about sawdust ? I don't think I saw it mentioned. Why wouldn't it work ?
> I used the old patio chair cushions with old clothes stuffed in between the cushions in the heavy duty CB box the pressure washer came in. Then taped on a DIY bulls eye from another piece of CB. Arrows go in 6 to 8 inches, pull out easy. I am going to make another from the chair backs.
> Too Much Fun
> WP aka Bill


wouldnt sawdust be just too fine to be use, i imagine that when you pull out the arrow, a bunch of sawdust would come out out of it


----------



## oscar kern (Feb 4, 2004)

here is mine


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

I was just to a Threshers Reunion and they were using a steam traction engine to run an old sawmill. 3-4ft diameter blade, makin' a bunch of pretty course sawdust. I think you have something with the "fine" saw dust falling out of the arrow hole. Not to use sawdust from a plywood blade. Using an open top target you would just have o put a scoup in the top after a while, compress it a bit and have at it. There is a woodworking shop close to me, I may stop in to see them.
Here at DIY we may be considered Kings of Cheap, that's OK with me, then I can spend more on new arrows or another bow...
Too Much Fun
WP aka Bill


----------



## Xhuntress (Mar 30, 2014)

I wonder about wood shavings rather than sawdust? I am a woodturner and usually end up with many 30gal trash cans of shavings that just get dumped. Wonder if I could compact them enough to stop an arrow?


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

I would think that by the time you got the wood shavings compressed enough, it would be too hard. Like shooting into a 12" block of plywood. That's just my thought.

I can say without a doubt that the old clothes work GREAT. The only problem I've noticed is that when the clothes are wet, it can be a little more difficult to get the arrows out. But they stop great, and most pulls are two finger.


----------



## Xhuntress (Mar 30, 2014)

Hmmm, you may be right. Think I will stuff some shavings in a garbage bag today just to see.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

Xhuntress said:


> Hmmm, you may be right. Think I will stuff some shavings in a garbage bag today just to see.


Let us know how it goes. One way or another, you get to shoot. That's always good, right?


----------



## Xhuntress (Mar 30, 2014)

Fiferguy said:


> Let us know how it goes. One way or another, you get to shoot. That's always good, right?


Nope, no go. Can't pack it tight enough. At 20m and 35# the arrow goes right through. Oh well, another idea in the trash! but you never know til you try it!:set1_thinking:


----------



## Terrible Ted (Aug 4, 2014)

old jacuzzi covers are big sheets of Styrofoam.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Fiferguy said:


> I would think that by the time you got the wood shavings compressed enough, it would be too hard. Like shooting into a 12" block of plywood. That's just my thought.
> 
> I can say without a doubt that the old clothes work GREAT. The only problem I've noticed is that when the clothes are wet, it can be a little more difficult to get the arrows out. But they stop great, and most pulls are two finger.


You dont want to get the clothes wet because you will get mold and ruin all the clothes and target. It needs to be covered by a tarp when not in use


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> You dont want to get the clothes wet because you will get mold and ruin all the clothes and target. It needs to be covered by a tarp when not in use


It's FAR too late for that. :rock: It still stops arrows, and that's all I care about. It's holding up just fine so far.


----------



## dellis (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been using cardboard boxes stuffed with used shrinkwrap that I removed from skids received at work. I've been using the same shrinkwrap for the last 5 years now, I just replace the box when it's been holed too much. It makes a very tough and very light weight filler for a target no matter what you put it in. My current target is about 18" x 24" and 10-12" thick and my friend 70lb bow penetrates about 8" (target tips). If you find it getting soft in one spot just take it out and mix up the plastic and put it back in. By the way this target only weighs just over 3 pounds.


----------

